# εν κρυπτώ και παραβύστω = in a hole-and-corner manner, sub rosa



## nickel (Mar 23, 2009)

Μα τι είναι ο παράβυστος; _Βύω_ στα αρχαία σήμαινε ταπώνω και μας έδωσε το _βύσμα_ (και το _παρεμβύω_ το _παρέμβυσμα_). Παράβυστος ήταν ο παρείσακτος (ο αυτόκλητος επισκέπτης, κάτι σαν τον gatecrasher) αλλά και κάτι παραχωμένο, κρυμμένο σε μια γωνία. Έτσι, «παράβυστον» ονομάστηκε (επειδή ήταν μικρό και βρισκόταν σε απόκρυφο μέρος) ένα δικαστήριο της αθηναϊκής πολιτείας όπου δίκαζαν οι αντιπρόσωποι των δέκα φυλών και ο γραμματέας τους. Η φράση _εν παραβύστω_ σήμαινε «σε απόκρυφο μέρος, κρυφά, μυστικά» και έγινε αργότερα *εν κρυπτώ και παραβύστω*.

Θα το μεταφράσουμε, με αντίστοιχη ιδιωματικότητα, *in a hole-and-corner manner / fashion / way*, π.χ.
To have the affairs of a club of such majesty as Manchester United conducted in a hole and corner manner has sickened more than many of their vast, worldwide following.

Συνώνυμη έκφραση στα λατινικά, αλλά και στα αγγλικά, είναι το *sub rosa*, που έχει μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα ιστορία, στην οποία μπερδεύονται ο θεός Ώρος των Αιγυπτίων, που στη νηπιακή του εκδοχή έγινε Αρποκράτης, θεός της σιωπής και της εχεμύθειας (από παρεξήγηση), και κάπου μπερδεύτηκε με τα ρόδα, τα οποία κατέληξαν να είναι σύμβολο της μυστικότητας. Λίγο μπερδεμένα όλα αυτά για τα γούστα μου, αλλά μπορείτε να τα βρείτε σε πολλές αγγλικές σελίδες, π.χ.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sub_rosa
http://www.subrosamagick.com/Articles/SubRosa.html
http://www.worldwidewords.org/qa/qa-sub1.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harpocrates


----------

